# Need ID on frog



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

So a buddy here owed me a little sum of money and he got this frog in a package deal and offered it to me. He offered it to me as a mossy however I am thinking no....LOL

Can anyone tell me what it is. Very hard to get good pics as it blends in with dang near everything in the setup.....LOL


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Theloderma asperum?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks pretty close but I dont quite think so. Looks like on the right path though.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like theBird Dropping frog like Mike Novy breeds ?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like Theloderma stellatum?

http://www.vncreatures.net/pictures/animal/5657_2s.jpg
http://www.vncreatures.net/pictures/animal/5657s.jpg
http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/imgs/512x768/1111_1111/1111/6950.jpeg
http://inlinethumb02.webshots.com/2177/2558496140073980806S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

that is what mike novy breeds, Hyla marmorata, although the name has been changed.....


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

That quite possibly is it, however mine does not have the white at the back like the pics do. Pretty cool little frog none the less though.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

can we get a belly shot?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I will see if I can get a belly shot.


----------



## Devin Edmonds (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, I would second that this is Dendropsophus (Hyla) marmoratus. Check for orange flashmarks on the hind limbs for a positive ID. They have been sold under a variety of common names, including Suriname mossy tree frog.


----------

